# Hitachi adquirió Fabrik, el fabricante de G-Technology y SimpleTech



## Nilfred (Mar 28, 2009)

A fines de febrero del 2009 Hitachi GST adquirió Fabrik, el fabricante de G-Technology y SimpleTech.
De paso me vengo a enterar que Seagate adquirió Maxtor en el 2005 y este último sabía que había adquirido Quantum.
Hitachi GST era un pedacito de IBM que fabricaba discos rígidos.

Igual me sigo quedando con el Samsung con NCQ es el mas potable. A Maxtor lo veo tóxico para Hitachi que tampoco la veo bien.
Para completar falta mencionar a Western Digital, ahora saco una línea azul (Intel) y otra verde (AMD)...  Por supuesto que la que anda bien es la verde, y la azul es la que mandan a Argentina.  

Fuente: Macworld


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 29, 2009)

Estas empresas de ahora se estan aliando con todos. a que se debera.

mmm En cuando a calidad de discos, prefiero los samsung.


----------

